
OpenBSD vmm/vmd update – bhyvecon Tokyo 2019 Mike Larkin - notaplumber
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QPrZwErGas
======
notaplumber
Manuals:

• vmd(8) - [https://man.openbsd.org/vmd](https://man.openbsd.org/vmd)

• vmctl(8) - [https://man.openbsd.org/vmctl](https://man.openbsd.org/vmctl)

• vm.conf(5) -
[https://man.openbsd.org/vm.conf](https://man.openbsd.org/vm.conf)

Slides: [https://www.openbsd.org/papers/asiabsdcon2019-vmm-
slides.pdf](https://www.openbsd.org/papers/asiabsdcon2019-vmm-slides.pdf)

